# General Questions about Your Security Clearance



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2006)

*"A security clearance investigation is an inquiry into an individual's loyalty, character, trustworthiness and reliability to ensure that he or she is eligible for access to national security information. The investigation focuses on an individual's character and conduct, emphasizing such factors as honesty, trustworthiness, reliability, financial responsibility, criminal activity, emotional stability, and other similar and pertinent areas. All investigations consist of checks of national records and credit checks; some investigations also include interviews with individuals who know the candidate for the clearance as well as the candidate himself/herself." *

If you have general questions about security clearances, or if you're just interested in reading up on the topic, here are some links for you:


http://www.dss.mil/
http://usmilitary.about.com/cs/generalinfo/a/security.htm
Security Clearance FAQs (PDF)
Top 10 Reasons Security Clearance Applications are Rejected
Rebutting / Appealing process
PSAB
DOHA

If you have questions about your specific situation, post them here and I'm sure one of the professionals on this site can get you going in the right direction. A couple of clearance-related suggestions from me:

1) DO NOT LIE during the investigation process. Remember, one of the things that the investigation is supposed to determine is your trustworthyness. Most legitimate "youthfull indiscretions" are not in and of themselves disqualifiers for a clearance.

2) BE PATIENT. These investigations often take a long time.

3) FOLLOW UP FREQUENTLY. It's your clearance; be patient but keep asking. There are often ways to expedite the process when a legitimate need exists.

5) BE AWARE OF YOUR RESPONSIBILITIES to safeguard sensitive information and to maintain your clearance (you need a reinvestigation every five years).

6) IF YOU DON'T KNOW, ASK your security representative. Don't do something stupid.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 20, 2006)

*EPSQ*

Why did they get rid of the downloadable version on the dss site?  Luckily I still have mine, but my buddy didnt. So of course he had to come over the other day and type all his shit in.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.dss.mil/epsq/index.htm

http://www.dss.mil/epsq/patch.htm

http://armyrotc.missouri.edu/WelcomeNewStudents/sf86work.doc

http://akss.dau.mil/software/32.jsp


----------



## EATIII (Oct 20, 2006)

I really know where but it's still out there,I guess Ive just Benn hang in w/ to many Recruiters lately:doh:


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hm, I'll have to confirm this with a security professional (i.e. my wife), but my understanding is that DSS is trying to wean folks off of EPSQ in favor of EQUIP, so they're "hiding" the EPSQ link.  Try this one:

https://sclient.dss.mil/download/


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 20, 2006)

Polar Bear said:


> http://www.dss.mil/epsq/index.htm
> 
> http://www.dss.mil/epsq/patch.htm
> 
> ...


 

yeah but they all lead to the main dss site...which sure has it advertised, but you click the link and its dead


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 20, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> yeah but they all lead to the main dss site...which sure has it advertised, but you click the link and its dead


 
Are you talking about form SF86 ??? I think thats what it is called


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 20, 2006)

si, the program, not the form


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2006)

Dammit, my link's dead too.  I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 20, 2006)

Try here https://www.infantry.army.mil/DIS/content/epsq.htm


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 20, 2006)

nope...why dont you try your own links first


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 20, 2006)

*EPSQ Installation program* I thought this is what you where looking for


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 20, 2006)

that is....onyl that link is dead too ;)


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 20, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> that is....onyl that link is dead too ;)


 
No it's not I just downloaded it to my computer


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 20, 2006)

ahhh nm, it was IE7's security thingamabob , ty much


----------



## Max Power (Oct 20, 2006)

I just downloaded it from USAREC's site.

http://www.usarec.army.mil/EPSQ/EPSQ.zip

Don't even have to install it, just unzip and go.


----------



## Max Power (Oct 20, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> ahhh nm, it was IE7's security thingamabob , ty much



Well then, just ignore my post below...

Bunch of bastards you all are ;)


----------



## Mav (Oct 20, 2006)

I would like to reiterate "DO NOT LIE"!!!

I had a good friend when I was in, who followed her recruiter's advice to lie about A SINGLE USE of marijuana.

She was a 96B with a promising career. She is no longer a 96B and does not have a clearance.

DO NOT LIE.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 20, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> ahhh nm, it was IE7's security thingamabob , ty much


 

No no just ban me and pretend I am still here :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a good example.  My experience has been that nobody really cares about a minimal degree of marijuana use.  In fact, I usually have to explain, "No really, I've never tried Mary Jane even one time" when I do my interviews because its use by people before they join the military is so widespread.  That's not to say it's OK to hit the pipe- if you're planning on joining the military, grab your nuts and "just say no."

My wife had a 96B working for her that lied about what turned out to be some very serious drug use as a teenager; he probably wouldn't have gotten a clearance anyway but when they found out he was FOS about his drug use, he got some good UCMJ lovin' and got punted with a general discharge.


----------



## Mav (Oct 20, 2006)

mara said:


> That's a good example.  My experience has been that nobody really cares about a minimal degree of marijuana use.  In fact, I usually have to explain, "No really, I've never tried Mary Jane even one time" when I do my interviews because its use by people before they join the military is so widespread.  That's not to say it's OK to hit the pipe- if you're planning on joining the military, grab your nuts and "just say no."
> 
> My wife had a 96B working for her that lied about what turned out to be some very serious drug use as a teenager; he probably wouldn't have gotten a clearance anyway but when they found out he was FOS about his drug use, he got some good UCMJ lovin' and got punted with a general discharge.




Exactly.

Tell them exactly the truth. Don't worry about it, just tell them. You're either going to make it you aren't. If you can't be honest in that, why would/should we trust you with national security and the lives of the men on the line?

It's no joke, folks. It's a serious deal. Clearances aren't just some "check the block" type of concept. They mean something. Be honest and say what you gotta say.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Things That Can Affect Your Clearance:  Indebtedness*

From the article:

_*The Pentagon contends financial problems can distract personnel from their duties or make them vulnerable to bribery and treason. As a result, those who fall heavily into debt can be stripped of the security clearances they need to go overseas.*_


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2006)

So if you dont want to deploy buy a new truck.

Seems silly to me, but...


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a question, they look back 5 years for a secret clearance, so things that happened prior to the 5 years are irrelevant?

Im assuming not, so how does that work?


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 24, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> I have a question, they look back 5 years for a secret clearance, so things that happened prior to the 5 years are irrelevant?
> 
> Im assuming not, so how does that work?


 
What?  Got a really bad memory?

LOL

LL


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, I dont remember anything I did before then ;)


----------



## Mav (Oct 27, 2006)

Polar Bear said:


> No no just ban me and pretend I am still here :)





If only...


----------



## pardus (Jan 9, 2007)

*BUMP*

I have a question, they look back 5 years for a secret clearance, so things that happened prior to the 5 years are irrelevant?

Im assuming not, so how does that work?



Anyone?


----------



## rhea (Jan 9, 2007)

At work right now....easier to answer specific issues/areas of concern.  For Army, the regulation that drives the process is AR 380-67.  Just throw that in your browser and go thru it.

If that doesn't give you a good enough idea..send me a PM


----------



## pardus (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Olive Drab (Jan 9, 2007)

for a secret they usually just run you through electronic checks unless you put something down that they wish to investigate in depth.  When I had my ssbi, I was supposed to go back 10 yrs or 16 yrs of age.  They built a giant web of people to talk to, which they got from the references i put down.  they will find out so just list everything.  
The paperwork may ask you to list back a few years but if they find some negative info that happened prior to that period i would wager that it would come into play.
theres a guy who I processed that got popped for fireworks dealing and a bunch of other low grade crimes, has a clearance folder an inch thick, but has his TS/SCI.  Throw it out there on the form, use the additional info box to clarify anything in detail so there is no confusion.  They most likely will find out.  THe whole reason for the check is not to see what you can hide but, s so that all the skeletons are out of the closet so you cant be blackmailed/bribed or unduely influenced.


----------



## Mav (Jan 9, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> .....  THe whole reason for the check is not to see what you can hide but, s so that all the skeletons are out of the closet so you cant be blackmailed/bribed or unduely influenced.



You go, T. ;)


----------



## pardus (Jan 9, 2007)

If the enemy has done their homework they'll know they dont have to blackmail me to get secrets.

"You've Beer, women, and money!? what do you want to know?"


----------



## AugieSpook (Dec 13, 2008)

Great advice.  When I was going thru my initial interview I had almost every box checked off (thought I would never get the clearance), but here are also some key points.  Never get caught doing any of the indiscretions and don't lie about ever doing them.


----------



## Olive Drab (Dec 13, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> If the enemy has done their homework they'll know they dont have to blackmail me to get secrets.
> 
> "You've Beer, women, and money!? what do you want to know?"


Define "enemy"  
The blackmailer doesnt have to be a hostile force.  It could be as simple as someone with a grudge who works at your unit that discovers something and uses that to influence you.  I think you're missing the intent of my statement above.


----------



## EverSoLost (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a really dumb question here.

Can I assume an upgrade from Secret to TS/SCI will follow the same process as a new Investigation?

Please feel free to PM response

TIA

ESL


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 19, 2009)

For the most part, since the TS is way more in depth and goes back further.


----------



## TeamAmerica (Jul 9, 2009)

Would someone with islamophobic views have trouble getting a security clearence?


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 9, 2009)

So there is no more EPSQ? Shit, I am due to renew or update mine in a couple of years, I better get with the S2.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 9, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> So there is no more EPSQ? Shit, I am due to renew or update mine in a couple of years, I better get with the S2.



Many govt agencies are using EQIP now, which if you have a copy of your SF-86, its a breeze to input.


----------



## mekwt (Jan 5, 2012)

I have looked/searched/read through all 23 pages of this sub-forum without finding a single topic pertaining to my question.

*Will I have issues obtaining a secret security clearance for my MOS/SFAS etc; due to the fact I am married to a foreign national?*

*Background:* I am MOS Q's as a 74D CRRNE Specialist which requires a secret clearance. Meaning I had a clearance during my last enlistment but wasnt married. I have mentioned my future intentions in my profile for more of a reference.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Boon (Jan 5, 2012)

It doesn't matter what you hold really.  It all comes down to who you are marrying, so you may or may not have issues.


----------



## mekwt (Jan 5, 2012)

Boon said:


> It doesn't matter what you hold really. It all comes down to who you are marrying, so you may or may not have issues.


 
Who I am marrying or what nationality my wife carries?


----------



## Boon (Jan 5, 2012)

Probably both


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2012)

Both.  Let's start with the basics- what nationality is your wife?


----------



## mekwt (Jan 5, 2012)

Kuwaiti, born in Saudi Arabia


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 5, 2012)

I know plenty of people in the intel industry married to foreign nationals.  I used to think it would matter if I were to marry a foreign born national, but not anymore.


----------



## mekwt (Jan 5, 2012)

thats great  to know. appreciate the info guys.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2012)

mekwt said:


> Kuwaiti, born in Saudi Arabia


 
It's likely to be an issue, but it's not a show-stopper.  

Just be completely up front and thorough when you do your paperwork, and it'll probably sort itself out.  If they find out you obfuscated or omitted anything, or if your wife or her family is tied to something unsavory, you will have problems.   Honesty is the best policy, and you're not the first person to have a foreign wife and still successfully get a TS.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 14, 2012)

Debt can cause problems with your clearance:

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...g-security-clearances-for-thousands-of-troops




> “You can lose that security clearance if you have credit or debt issues,” said John E. Pickens III, executive director of VeteransPlus. “If you lose that clearance, you can become un-promotable or you can be taken from your assignment. And, ultimately, you can even receive a bad-conduct discharge.
> “If you’re going to be entrusted with national security,” he added, “the military figures you’ve got to at least be able to pay your bills on time.



”


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 14, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Debt can cause problems with your clearance:
> 
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...g-security-clearances-for-thousands-of-troops


 
I have a buddy that was commissioned for a few months and lost it because he couldn't get a secret clearance because of financial issues.


----------



## ClobberinTime (May 22, 2013)

Just had my initial interview with my investigator today. I ship for BCT in just under two weeks, and was given the indication that my case might be adjudicated before MOS training.

Thank you for this thread; some of the links are out of date, but the info nonetheless is useful.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 22, 2013)

Let me know which links are out of date and I'll either update or delete them.


----------



## ClobberinTime (May 23, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Let me know which links are out of date and I'll either update or delete them.



Washington Post story just redirects to home
OPM site, I get a document not found error after a redirect
EPSQ remains hidden as mentioned in subsequent posts, though the USAREC link is still live and can be downloaded.
I am not trying to hijack your thread sir, but I thought I might pass these links on as well as the info may be relevant, should you see fit to add any of them:
Security Clearance FAQs (PDF)
Top 10 Reasons Security Clearance Applications are Rejected
Rebutting / Appealing process
PSAB
DOHA


----------



## Atlas (May 24, 2013)

Interesting.

The advice given here on how to get a clearance versus that of my Recruiter are a hell of alot different.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 2, 2013)

Is your recruiter telling you to lie on your clearance application?  That was an issue for the brother of an acquaintance of mine not too long ago.


----------



## Brill (Jun 3, 2013)

Atlas said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The advice given here on how to get a clearance versus that of my Recruiter are a hell of alot different.


 
Honestly, unless the recruiter a 35-series, they probably don't *really* understand the ins/outs of the process.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 3, 2013)

ClobberinTime said:


> Washington Post story just redirects to home
> OPM site, I get a document not found error after a redirect
> EPSQ remains hidden as mentioned in subsequent posts, though the USAREC link is still live and can be downloaded.
> I am not trying to hijack your thread sir, but I thought I might pass these links on as well as the info may be relevant, should you see fit to add any of them:
> ...


 

Thanks.  Changes made.


----------



## shidosan4 (Apr 24, 2014)

EPSQ, is no longer used because EQIP website was emplimented to store an electronic copy of your SF 86, so that when you go to update the info in your SF86 you just log in to the EQIP Website and update, add or make changes to your previous SF86. So it saves you from having to fill in or find all that info that was on your last SF86.I don't recommend to keep trying to use EPSQ.


----------



## savage24A (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm currently trying to reclass and my retention NCO says the first thing I need to do is the CI polygraph and then start my TS. My question is where do I go to start a CI poly? My unit s2 shop says they don't know and I've gone all over post to CID, and CI and nobody knows where to go.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 18, 2017)

1st question: Do you already have a clearance?

2nd question: If not, have you filled out an SF-86?
If you do, have you filled out a NEW SF-86?

3rd question: Do you have PCS orders (Or any for that matter) stating you require a TS/SCI Clearance?


----------



## savage24A (Jan 18, 2017)

Centermass said:


> 1st question: Do you already have a clearance?
> 
> 2nd question: If not, have you filled out an SF-86?
> If you do, have you filled out a NEW SF-86?
> ...



Yes I currently have a clearance. I have not filled out a SF-86 for the TS. I don't have PCS orders my retention NCO said before he could do the paperwork to reclass me I needed a CI poly.


----------



## Il Duce (Jan 18, 2017)

Your S2 should be able to help you.  I understand you got the run-around from the folks you talked to but they need to keep asking higher echelons until they find the right answer.

It's not something S2s do everyday in a lot of units but there are resources to secure CI polygraphs.  It's also something your recruiter/retention NCO should be able to track down.  Talk to them again and give them the chance to solve the problem, if they still won't help shoot me a PM with your specific unit information and we'll get them squared away.


----------



## Quea (Mar 24, 2017)

I can't seem to find anything regarding my issue with this specifically, so:

If I've stolen something, by not paying the full price for it (and then paying later) will that affect my ability to pass or outright make it impossible? My employer at the time had a "talk" with me, and didn't get the police involved. That "talk" was basically just "why" and "how can we help you". Great people, really.


----------



## Il Duce (Mar 24, 2017)

The things you have to declare on your SF86 (your security questionnaire) are convictions - misdemeanor and felony.  There's no 'have you ever done something wrong' question - it's have you been arrested/convicted of a crime.

The only place it will come up is when interviewers go around and talk to people who know you.  They'll ask about your character.

Bottom line, what's done is done.  I doubt you'll have trouble getting a clearance based on this but you'll have to roll the dice.


----------



## Quea (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks, that's been bothering me for awhile.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 24, 2017)

Lies have a way of showing up during interviews. Be honest. Honesty can be dealt with concerning those types of issues...lying will not! Honesty is your best policy...not to mention, it shows you have integrity.


----------



## Quea (Mar 24, 2017)

I'll remember that. Another question, I went to a therapist when I was like 10 due to family issues, I won't go into detail, it was just one visit and nothing of issue, from my memory, was visited. Any issues there?


----------



## Grunt (Mar 24, 2017)

Quea said:


> I'll remember that. Another question, I went to a therapist when I was like 10 due to family issues, I won't go into detail, it was just one visit and nothing of issue, from my memory, was visited. Any issues there?



Don't "overthink" these things. That shouldn't be an issue. People tend to worry themselves to death anticipating clearances. People are "human" and make mistakes and see therapists at times for things. Don't worry about it. Keep your head down and focused and don't worry about it.

Drive on....


----------



## Quea (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks, thanks, thanks. Big time help here. I'd be fairly upset if I couldn't get the jobs I wanted due to mistakes I've made, or things out of my control. Though I suppose if they didn't think I should have a security clearance, then I shouldn't have one


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 25, 2017)

savage24A said:


> Yes I currently have a clearance. I have not filled out a SF-86 for the TS. I don't have PCS orders my retention NCO said before he could do the paperwork to reclass me I needed a CI poly.



Why are you needing a CI Poly?  Just getting a TS/SCI does not require a CI Poly....it is required for certain programs...it is not MOS directed.


----------



## Il Duce (Mar 25, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Why are you needing a CI Poly?  Just getting a TS/SCI does not require a CI Poly....it is required for certain programs...it is not MOS directed.



Reclasses to 35L do require a CI polygraph.  Also, 35Ps have to sign a waiver saying they're willing to get a CI poly - but whether they get it or not is dependent on their assignment.  I think the 35L requirement is fairly new - I didn't know about it until looking into it from this thread.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow, that is new....when I was a 35L and retired in that MOS in 2015, a CI Poly was only required if the assignment required it..SMU...SAP...etc.

That's gonna have to add some new poly positions


----------



## Il Duce (Mar 25, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Wow, that is new....when I was a 35L and retired in that MOS in 2015, a CI Poly was only required if the assignment required it..SMU...SAP...etc.
> 
> That's gonna have to add some new poly positions



Yeah, I thought the same thing but after this thread asked the question I went to our retention NCO and sure enough, it is a requirement - not sure when it went into effect.  Also, not sure how much correlation there is but the only intel MOS with a worse shortage than 35T is 35L - and that's been true for almost 2 years.


----------



## savage24A (Apr 1, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> Yeah, I thought the same thing but after this thread asked the question I went to our retention NCO and sure enough, it is a requirement - not sure when it went into effect.  Also, not sure how much correlation there is but the only intel MOS with a worse shortage than 35T is 35L - and that's been true for almost 2 years.



After running around Bragg and finally calling the school house at good fellow, they told me that the CI poly would be done during the AIT school and all I needed to attend the course would be the interim TS/SCI. Thanks for the help gentleman.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 7, 2017)

Anyone recently gone from a secret to a top secret clearance? I understand a lot of factors go into a ssbi, but how long did it take you to get it? I've read elsewhere they are taking around 200 days but not sure on how accurate that is.


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 7, 2017)

That's the average I've heard.  OMPI - other than losing all your data to the Chinese - has gone back and forth in quality control on investigations.  They had a huge backlog 10-15 years ago and went the contracted route for investigations.  Inevitably there were quality/thoroughness issues and they've see-sawed a bit the last few years. 

That's a long way of saying experiences vary - I've seen them done in 90 days or over a year in the last 5 years.  But, once it's in you're eligible for an interim TS which is almost as good.  Basically it treats you as though you have a TS until the SSBI is complete or something pops negative in the system.  It requires a mission justification but most CDR's are pretty liberal with those - will sign whatever the SSO puts in front of them.  The SSO has to do an initial review but it's just them looking over your SF86 and seeing if you have red flags.  If the answer is no you're good.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks. Trying to career plan at my current job even though I've accepted a position elsewhere. I don't want to use current command resources that could be used better by someone staying, but if it's going to be > 6 months,  I won't feel as guilty for taking someone else's spot at specific training events. 

With an interim, are you still eligible for SCI?


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 7, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Thanks. Trying to career plan at my current job even though I've accepted a position elsewhere. I don't want to use current command resources that could be used better by someone staying, but if it's going to be > 6 months,  I won't feel as guilty for taking someone else's spot at specific training events.
> 
> With an interim, are you still eligible for SCI?



Yes, they go together.  Always be working for a TS with SCI access - if the SCI part isn't on there something has gone wrong on the SSO side of the application process.  If an SSO or S2 tries to split it off look for a second opinion - they're likely incompetent or have some other agenda.


----------



## Tsesmugof2016 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey guys I’m rotc and commissioning in two years my question is that I have a foreign national father born in England and never got US citizenship. My mom left when I was seven and as far as I know she was a us born citizen. I am us born and raised and only left the country three times, twice to England when I was 6 and 7 and once to the Canadian side of niagra falls when I was 18. I was wondering if this will end up creating problems when putting in for my security clearance. Normally we are told to do it in senior year but another midshipman had to postpone his commissioning because he was fired from a job prior to starting college. Obviously I am talking about my secret clearance but would there be issues later on as well let’s say if I wanted to get TS. Any information would be great and if someone would like to pm to give m better information I would be truly grateful.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 18, 2018)

I don't think anything you just said should be disqualifying or overly-complicating during your clearance process.  It will help if you're able to provide as many details as possible (names, dates, locations, addresses) when you fill out your paperwork.  

The worst thing you can do is not be 100% truthful during the application process.


----------



## Tsesmugof2016 (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you for the information on top of that would I need to find current information on my mother. My father told me to put down our address as hers since we haven’t seen her in 10+ years and didn’t know where she went from us but I figure that could fall under the category of dishonest.


----------



## GOTWA (Jul 19, 2018)

As long as you can explain everything, you'll be fine.  I'm a contractor these days, but I work with a gentleman who is married to a Brit, and owns property in England.  Don't over think it.  Over a million US citizens have TS/SCI.  Keep your finances straight, your relationships cordial, don't be dishonest, and it will be okay.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 19, 2018)

I am not a BI, but will discuss what I have learned in the past three years about Secret and Top Secret clearnaces.

1. Be prepared for a long wait period. My Secret clearance took almost 365 days and I wasn't even interviewed. Gaining a TS was shorter, closer to 225 days from filling out the SF 86 throuh adjudication. No interim was given. I have other colleagues however who are going on day 365 and have yet to be contacted by an agent for their TS interview. 
2. You are a U.S. natural-born citizen. You will declare on your SF 86 your parents nationality. You'd better ask your father if your mother was a U.S. citizen or not if you still have no contact with her. You will also need to disclose any other foreign contacts. Be honest and list them. Having foreign family or friends may not in and of itself be a disqualifying factor. 
3. Traveling outside the country may not prohibit you from getting a clearance. It all depends on where you go and how often. You will state on your SF 86 travel to a foreign country in the past 7 years. I have traveled to various Caribbean countries over the past 7 years on vacations and it wasn't a big deal. During the interview I was asked about it and explained it was for vacation purposes. There will be follow-on questions but from what you stated it won't be a problem. 
4. Getting fired from a job by itself may not prohibit you from getting a clearance. Your friend must have stolen something or had other character issues that came about during the investigation. 

The best piece of advice I can tell you is this: Telling the truth will never make you forget who you told what.


----------



## Chronicler (Jul 21, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> I am not a BI, but will discuss what I have learned in the past three years about Secret and Top Secret clearnaces.
> 
> 1. Be prepared for a long wait period. My Secret clearance took almost 365 days and I wasn't even interviewed. Gaining a TS was shorter, closer to 225 days from filling out the SF 86 throuh adjudication. No interim was given. I have other colleagues however who are going on day 365 and have yet to be contacted by an agent for their TS interview.
> 2. You are a U.S. natural-born citizen. You will declare on your SF 86 your parents nationality. You'd better ask your father if your mother was a U.S. citizen or not if you still have no contact with her. You will also need to disclose any other foreign contacts. Be honest and list them. Having foreign family or friends may not in and of itself be a disqualifying factor.
> ...



Is the SF 86 used for both Secret and TS, or just TS?


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 21, 2018)

SF-86 and eQuip is used for Secret and TS. TS goes 10 years back.

The big killer for clearances is Bad Credit, for the majority of cases.


----------



## Chronicler (Jul 21, 2018)

In the employment section are they only wanting jobs that you had to file taxes for? For example, do temporary jobs during college in which you were paid cash and made less that $400 have to be listed?


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 21, 2018)

Here is the July 2018 OPM guide to SF-86 and eQuip...it's searchable too.

Look at page 17 "5.4.6 Section 13a– Employment Activities"


https://nbib.opm.gov/e-qip-background-investigations/standard-form-sf-86-guide-for-applicants.pdf


----------



## Chronicler (Jul 21, 2018)

That’s super helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Dame (Jul 21, 2018)

Tsesmugof2016 said:


> Thank you for the information on top of that would I need to find current information on my mother. My father told me to put down our address as hers since we haven’t seen her in 10+ years and didn’t know where she went from us but I figure that could fall under the category of dishonest.


I have the same issue with my biological father. Haven't seen him in 25 years. I just put down that I could not locate him (which I could not).
ETA: My clearance is TS.


----------



## 25toGrow (Mar 9, 2019)

New question here, case specific:

I'm 25 and sober for 6 years. I'm in the process of filling out my sf86 and am going to MEPS next week. My recruiter has tried to give me a spiel related to not disclosing anything I haven't been charged with, and I do have an expunged juvenille felony that I don't feel nervous about in any capacity in regards to having to explain to someone at anypoint. I am more so curious as regards my history with drugs and alcohol, and if anyone has heard of/known any sober individuals who obtained their TS clearance despite an active period of addiction in the past. Unfortunately, I was an ass when I was younger and have used drugs past the provided limits, yet it will be 7 years without come June. Any input is appreciated in this case.


----------



## GOTWA (Mar 9, 2019)

Don't lie and answer the questions truthfully. The whole point of the process is to look at the whole individual. If your past choices deny you a clearance, then they deny you a clearance. If you're not truthful then you aren't a trustworthy Individual capable of possessing a clearance.


----------



## 25toGrow (Mar 9, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> Don't lie and answer the questions truthfully. The whole point of the process is to look at the whole individual. If your past choices deny you a clearance, then they deny you a clearance. If you're not truthful then you aren't a trustworthy Individual capable of possessing a clearance.


Thank you @GOTWA . Concise and simple, I appreciate it.


----------

